
Portability and Interoperability - kaboro
https://stratechery.com/2019/portability-and-interoperability/
======
Wowfunhappy
> This does, in a privacy context, make perfect sense. At the same time, it is
> ground zero for how privacy regulation can often be at odds with encouraging
> competition

No it's not.

According to the article: Facebook could argue that letting me export who I'm
friends with (the "social graph") would run afoul of privacy regulations,
because that data belongs to my friends, not me.

But if that's the case, why was I able to give this data to Facebook to begin
with? It wasn't mine to give, right?

I can completely understand the logic that my contact list shouldn't "belong"
to me. However, if we as a society want to proceed down that road, _a service
like Facebook can never exist_.

As long as Facebook exists, my contact list is clearly my property, and I
should be able to export it.

~~~
samename
Is it your property, or is it Facebook’s property? Facebook clearly has
control of your friend list on their network. Perhaps you only have access to
the data Facebook has without actually owning it.

~~~
ckcheng
Maybe it's debatable now whose property it is.

But I'd imagine many people think it's their own property that they allow
Facebook to hold and control on their behalf. The users still retain all the
ownership rights associated with that contact list... or so they hope.

It's like buying stocks. Often times a brokerage will hold ownership of stocks
that clients buy, on behalf of the client. Doesn't mean the brokerage can do
just whatever it wants with my stocks.

------
shmerl
Talk is cheap. If they care about interoperability, why are they not using
federated instant messaging services? Theirs are completely walled.

